# The "STEPS TO POWER" Mindmap!!!



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

This is my gift to all of you...

My own distinctions and strategies of this journey drawn into a visual rich guide to personal power and freedom.

Enjoy!


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Rui, thats really cool.


----------



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm bumping this up, as I think there is valuable info here for those who seek some kind of plan to recovery.

I will add to this map the following items:

- Time Managment/Todo List
- Keeping a Journal

I would update it but this was made on a PocketPC, and I don't have it anylonger.

And that is another item. One fundamental, at least for me:

- Buy a PDA and use it as your toughts repository.

I used a PDA for basically everything in my recovery. Its good because it avoids that you spend time looking at a PC screen, its portable, you can take it anywhere, and it allow for time managment, focus of thoughts, listen to those self help mp3s and music, watch videos, little anti-anxiety games.

Its really interesting how technology helped me in my case, it still does today!

Hope you get something out of this mindmap.

Also, making mind maps is EXTREMELLY POWERFUL.

Health to all!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, I love it. I think it's really cool. Thanks.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Thats amazing!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Spank you.


----------



## Conscious (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks RUI!!


----------



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice of you to enjoy the mind map.

Whats far far more important is perhaps for you to do your own mind maps, to find your own ways and associations to start building a core of ideas and concepts that will be your foundations for the future.

Its interesting because the maps, even if your anxiety is on the roof, will be based on solid facts and associations, and glacing on the big map picture will give you a feeling of knowing it all in one setting, instead of just randomly picking it up like we're used to.

Once you start making mind maps, for the issues you need to handle, your mind will focus, you will focus, you will start getting control, and control is the opposite of anxiety.

Try it!

Choose a nice big topic and start the brain storming!


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

dpdr peeps are sooo obsessive. My self included!

THx man


----------

